# Places to stay in New York - cheap hotels, hostels etc



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2005)

We're thinking of spending a week in New York next year.  We haven't got lots of money though.  Anyone got any recommendations for budget places to stay, a rough guide to prices etc.  How much is it to rent an apartment for a week?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2005)

There's some links on my NYC section - this place might give you some idea:
http://www.1800nyhotels.com/ (click on the price button for the less eye watering options!)


----------



## hiccup (Dec 11, 2005)

I stayed in the American Dream Hostel a couple of weeks ago. It's pretty basic, a bit rough round the edges, but it is cheap, and it's not a bad location for the money ($40/n/pp). We hired a four bed room (photo), which had a bathroom shared with the next door room. The free breakfast's quiet good - coffee, muffins, bagels, that sort of thing - and the staff were very friendly and helpful. The traffic noise was really bad though. We bought ear plugs in the end.

Blurry photo of the outside.

But if I went again, I think I'd look into renting an apartment. My Lonely Planet guide recommends these sites:

www.westvillagebb.com

www.gamutnyc.com

www.hospitalityco.com

www.manhattanlodgings.com

www.usservas.org

Not used any of them myself though.

If you find yourself in Chinatown/Lower East Side, this place is worth the stroll:

http://www.goodworldbar.com/

You can even get Fullers beers there


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 12, 2005)

I have stayed in the Greenpoint YMCA in Brooklyn, $45 for a private single room and I sure they do doubles. see other thread in this forum.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 12, 2005)

also try emailing these people www.citysonnet.com, they do artist-run b&bs in interesting areas, they offered me a place for $95 a night that looked cool. [from the far-superior Rough Guide to New York!]


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2005)

We stayed in The Gershwin which has an art gallery in the lobby (and an original Warhol) - Bass beer in the bar too! They've got well-pricey penthouses, but also dirt cheap dorms - there should be something to fit your budget. The place has character, anyway. It's on 27th Street, just off 5th (half way between Empire State and Madison Square Park)


----------



## septic tank (Dec 12, 2005)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> We're thinking of spending a week in New York next year.  We haven't got lots of money though.  Anyone got any recommendations for budget places to stay, a rough guide to prices etc.  How much is it to rent an apartment for a week?



The Times ran this in yesterday's travel section. Haven't read it, and it's probably still prohibitively expensive, but may be worth a read. Also, search the Village Voice and Time Out for past features on cheap hotels.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 12, 2005)

If you're interested in subletting an apartment, the best place to check prices is probably on craigslist. 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/sub/


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2005)

Check this out,from$70 per night plus taxes. I just got a room for the week for about £370.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Dec 13, 2005)

Craigslist.org, cheaper than everything bar the hostels.


----------



## IntoStella (Dec 14, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> We stayed in The Gershwin which has an art gallery in the lobby (and an original Warhol) - Bass beer in the bar too! They've got well-pricey penthouses, but also dirt cheap dorms - there should be something to fit your budget. The place has character, anyway. It's on 27th Street, just off 5th (half way between Empire State and Madison Square Park)


 There are plenty of cheapish rooms in the price range between the posh stuff and the dorms too. 

I stayed at the Gershwin for a fortnight when I was working there and I absolutely  loved it. If anybody goes there, say hello from me to Joe the barman and Louisa, his goth artist girlfriend.

The Quentin Crisp portrait was painted from life and hangs in the Red Room Bar at the Gershwin. Or at least it did. 

Also www.louisagreenstock.com.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 15, 2005)

cheers


----------



## Mogwai (Feb 20, 2006)

*Hotel in NYC*

Hello. Im looking to book a hotel for 3 for 6 nights mid-march. Found some very decent prices so far and just wondering if anyone can help with the best locations/maybe even experiences of any of the hotels. So far these have made the short list:

Hampton Inn, Chelsea
Hampton Inn, Madison Sq. Gardens
The New Yorker
Hotel Wolcott
Milford Plaza

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## Space Girl (Feb 24, 2006)

have a look at trip advisor, they have lots of reviews that might help you, I spent hours looking there for the hotel that we finally booked

how much are you looking to spend and where abouts do you want to be


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mogwai said:
			
		

> Hello. Im looking to book a hotel for 3 for 6 nights mid-march. Found some very decent prices so far and just wondering if anyone can help with the best locations/maybe even experiences of any of the hotels. So far these have made the short list:
> 
> Hampton Inn, Chelsea
> Hampton Inn, Madison Sq. Gardens
> ...



Stayed in The Walcott a few years ago. Art deco/nouveau hotel close to ESB and OK for the money wouldn't have a problem staying there again.

i am off to NY on mOnday and will be staying in a guestroom here more reasonably priced than a hotel and better than a hostel Will report back next week!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 24, 2006)

Stayed at the Wolcott, the interior is a bit of a let down after the foyer, and personally I found the rooms a little gloomy. However, they were perfectly clean and secure, and I'd have no problems staying there again. Its a proper hotel. Lifts were excruciatingly slow, but I did get a view of the  top of Empire State Building if I leaned out of the window!

Many, if not all, of the rooms use loo's on the corridor, though I beleive there is a sink in each room.

The area is fine if a tad dull - its midtown. Plenty of takeout places and those cafes where you get a buffet and pay by the pound (tip for those places - get your carbs as a bread roll - its alot cheaper than paying 5 bucks a pound for spuds or rice)

Great thing is that with ESB so close, you can go up there on a whim, rather than make it the object of the day. We went up at dusk, which was a great time, you see the city, but you also get the lights, and the queue was effectively zero.

cheers
Gav


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Stayed in The Walcott a few years ago. Art deco/nouveau hotel close to ESB and OK for the money wouldn't have a problem staying there again.
> 
> i am off to NY on mOnday and will be staying in a guestroom here more reasonably priced than a hotel and better than a hostel Will report back next week!



Ok now that I am safely back in blighty I can report that www.staythenight.com is a great little find. On east93rd street between 5th and Madison is in  great location especially if you plan on visiting the museum mile and with an express at 86th street can be in Grand Central in under 15 minutes including the walk to station. i can reccomend it to nayone planning on visiting NY. The room was good, had a fridge and microwave so you can prepare stuff, and cable tv. Cost for a double room for week was under $600.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2006)

Try the Chelsea Star (as opposed to the more famous Chelsea).  It's got funky decor and is remarkably cheap as far as Manhattan hotels go.


----------



## paolo (Mar 22, 2006)

Not quite sure where most of those hotels are, but I'd locationwise I'd definitely recommend the villages or chelsea over midtown.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2006)

The Chelsea Star is at the northern end of Chelsea.   (8th and W. 30th.)  I can't imagine there'd be anything remotely affordable in the Village, besides which, it's an easy subway ride away.

Here's the Chelsea Star link.

http://starhotelny.com/index.php


----------



## SW9 (Apr 14, 2006)

I stay in the village at an excellent place called St Marks Hotel on St Marks place.
Its really cheap for the village and theres shit loads of bars nearby and its a really cool neighbourhood (Shame the Ravens gone for now).
I think its on tripadvisor.

Id recommend it to anyone.

SW9


----------



## Cerisa (Apr 17, 2006)

the white house Hotel on Bowery is in a great location, friendly and super cheap - a hostel really - but one other guest we spoke to said her floor had bedbugs


----------



## rachamim18 (May 5, 2006)

*Oh my*

St Marks? Well, if you are gay or VERY open minded it is ok. They have a bathhouse on site so it is not everyone's cup of tea. Now, if you are willing to stay in SOHO [walking distance] there is a great little place [54 a night if you can believe it] on Spring and Bowery.


----------



## SW9 (May 6, 2006)

Hey rachamim18,
I kind of disagree with what your saying about St Marks,
Even though they rent the downstairs room by the hour and have complimentry 24 hour porn channels, I never saw any Bathhouse (whatever that is) . I think this place has been cleaned up in the last few years.
Me and my friends loved this place and with 4 in a room it was cheaper than the hostel we were staying at. (Jazz in the park Harlem)
Its got pretty good reviews on tripadvisor, and its right in the village.
Id go there right now!!!!!
See ya
SW9


----------



## rachamim18 (May 17, 2006)

*Granted...*

It HAS been cleaned up quite a bit but they still run the "bathhouse." They have their fun whih isall good for those that enjoy it but it certainly is not for everyone. The street has become so commeercial though since the Japanese took over. It still makes the papers for the wrong reasons so I guess that is best at summing it up. Of course for me that makes it a better place to stay [the notieriety and bohemian bit, not the bathouse, get my wife wondering now].


----------



## Tricky Mickey (May 17, 2006)

i got a 2-bed flat bang in Chelsea for $150 a night off 
http://newyork.craigslist.org/vac/ in the vacation let/sublet or temporary sections. I preferred it to a hotel, and you can cheapskate a lunch/dinner at home when cash runs short.


----------



## rachamim18 (May 21, 2006)

You know, price wise, itis great but having spent so many years here in NYC I would be paranoid about spending the night in a stranger's home, even without the stranger.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hotel Recommendations*

So, thanks for the airport advice, anyone got any cheap, centralish hotels in NYC they can recommend?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure someone will be along soon with some good reccomendations but I have a book called 'Sleep Cheap In New York' if its any help.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 22, 2007)

Hostel-cheap or hotel-cheap?


----------



## Belushi (Oct 22, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Hostel-cheap or hotel-cheap?



Hotel-cheap


----------



## 1927 (Oct 22, 2007)

As usual on these threads I reccomend http://www.staythenight.com


----------



## chinchillazilla (Oct 22, 2007)

not a particular hotel, but you can get some amazing deals on priceline.com by naming your own price

http://www.priceline.com/hotels/hotel_search_pop.asp?NYOP=Y

Just find out what area of NYC you want to stay in, call a couple to see what their rate is, then bid on priceline for about half of the average price for the area and star level and you might get it.  My dad told me about it and I've used it a couple of times now.  You can't pick the specific hotel, but you can pick the area of the city and the number of stars so you have some idea of what you'll be getting.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 22, 2007)

When I was there a couple of years ago, we stayed in the Quality Hotel, just off Times Square. With a bit of bargaining, it ended up cheaper than the hostel we'd originally booked into. It's not exactly the height of luxury, but comfortable enough. En suite. Telly in the room. Breakfast included (pastries, cereal etc)

http://www.choicehotels.com/ires/en-US/html/HotelInfo?hotel=NY108

Looks like this:







Or at least it did in 2005.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions so far, any more?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 26, 2007)

I stayed at the gershwin hotel.  twas around $160 a night.  Relatively nice, in a great location (next door to the museum of sex)


----------



## marshall (Oct 29, 2007)

Just come back from 6 days in NY (took the children for half-term) and we’d looked at the Quality Hotel and, indeed, were about to book it until my other half found the Lucerne online. It was cheaper, but also looked nicer for the kids. It’s on West 79th and Amsterdam Ave (I’m incapable of linking, but I think the url is www.lucernehotel.com), so it’s not as central as the Quality, but the Upper West Side is a lovely place to stay. Right near Central Park (the Dakota and Strawberry Fields are ten minutes walk away on/off West 72nd) and there are some fab diners/bars/etc just round the corner. 

As I say, we were with our two girls (9 and 11), so we were worried that Time Sq might be a bit mad/tacky and somewhere a bit more chilled suited us down to the ground. Not sure whether it would hit the spot with an old skool street fighting party animal like you, Belushi, but it was perfect for us.

Oh, and it was our first time in NY and I’m still on a high. I think it’s the most amazing, incredible, spectacular city I’ve ever had the pleasure to visit and I don’t think I’ll be happy until I’m working in Madison Ave and living in the Upper West side. Dream on, eh?

Anyway, hope that helps and if you do stay in the area, go to the Utopia diner on 72nd for brekkie, it’s fab.

Have a nice day.


----------



## marshall (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry, correct url is www.thelucernehotel.com


----------



## 1927 (Oct 29, 2007)

marshall said:
			
		

> Sorry, correct url is www.thelucernehotel.com




Hardly the cheap option the OP requested tho!


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hiccup: Just a question, what price did you pay? You say it was cheaper than a hostel. Most hostels in Manhattan being less than 40 US per night. I had cause to use a hotel in 05 because of overcrowding with family there in my flat, did not use Quality but one right by it and paid 460 US per night for a room with the view of a brick wall, and just large enough, no exaggeration, for a full sized bed. It was ridiculous.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 30, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Hiccup: Just a question, what price did you pay? You say it was cheaper than a hostel. Most hostels in Manhattan being less than 40 US per night. I had cause to use a hotel in 05 because of overcrowding with family there in my flat, did not use Quality but one right by it and paid 460 US per night for a room with the view of a brick wall, and just large enough, no exaggeration, for a full sized bed. It was ridiculous.



I can't remember the exact price, but whatever it was, it was split between four people. Sorry, probably should have mentioned that.

We had a kind of suite, with two people in the bedroom, and two people on a double sofabed. We also got an especially cheap rate as we said we were happy to change rooms whilst we were there.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2007)

The NY Marathon is on this weekend isn't it? 

I've got Hotel 17 booked for three nights, (from bonfire's night) but even their prices have gone up and availability of other places is pretty limited. So i could end up sleeping on people's floors  

Has anyone tried Manhattan Cyberrentals for an apartment?


----------



## DG55 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm also in need of recommendations.

I saw this one on HotelClub, Hotel belleclaire... Looks decent enough and is about £500 for 6 nights, which is about my budget. Some reviews said it was in a nice bit of town, quiet street - but I've never been to New York so I have no idea. Anyone know the area / would recommend it?

http://www.hotelbelleclaire.com/index.php

Any other recommendations for around (and under, of course) £600 for 6 nights in febuary? Just want something clean, in a nice location (so, I suppose the most common requirements!).

Cheers.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 31, 2007)

marshall said:
			
		

> Just come back from 6 days in NY (took the children for half-term) and we’d looked at the Quality Hotel and, indeed, were about to book it until my other half found the Lucerne online. It was cheaper, but also looked nicer for the kids. It’s on West 79th and Amsterdam Ave (I’m incapable of linking, but I think the url is www.lucernehotel.com), so it’s not as central as the Quality, but the Upper West Side is a lovely place to stay. Right near Central Park (the Dakota and Strawberry Fields are ten minutes walk away on/off West 72nd) and there are some fab diners/bars/etc just round the corner.
> 
> Anyway, hope that helps and if you do stay in the area, go to the Utopia diner on 72nd for brekkie, it’s fab.



Just back myself and I'd echo most of that, even down to the Utopia diner recommendation. Upper West side is a great place to stay, and seemed like the 'real' Manhatten I'd been after iyswim - not too boho, not too touristy, not too expensive. Loved it.
I was on w71st, but anywhere near the w72nd metro stop is ideal - the express trains all stop there so even late at night it's a breeze to get back from wherever. Great diners, delis, near the park etc etc.

I was at the Riverside Studios Hotel. Um, interesting, as you'll discover if you google it and read some reviews. Less than $100 per night, safe, clean(ish), great location. On the negative side the bathrooms are shared, luck of the draw applies to good/bad rooms, and there's a definite "Silent Hill" vibe about the place. Good for the lone tourist who needs a place to rest his/her head, or a couple on a budget I guess, although I'd hesitate to use the word "recommendation". It worked for me, and left me enough money to fully enjoy the island.

Only got back today and I'm planning my next trip there already.


----------



## DG55 (Nov 15, 2007)

Any more recommendations. Belleclaire looks good, but you dont seem to get breakfast and there isnt any wifi. Wifi isnt such a problem - although free breakfast does lighten the cost of the journey.

Looking at the Clarion Hotel Park Avenue now, not amazing, but looks decent enough - plus you get free wifi and breakfast. Any recommendations about the location on Park Avenue or the hotel?

Cheers.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 16, 2007)

I ended up at hotel 17 for half of my trip last week. Sort of a place you either like or you don't. Its got a sister hotel 31 now too, which may be a little less lived in. 

www.hotel17ny.com and www.hotel31.com/ 

I'm one of those ones that likes it, mostly because of Woody Allen films. Handy location, but most of NY seems to be either stupidly expensive or stupidly busy, which is something to do with the Convention season tying itself into pre-Thanksgiving shopping opportunities.  There was almost nothing on offer for less than $200 a night, which is pretty pointless when you consider you could be spending that $200 enjoying new york. 

Bed and Breakfasts in Brooklyn seemed the best option when impending temporary homelessness was on the cards. The apartment rental seemed a better and cheaper option, but I guess that takes a little organisation planning than I'd planned for. 

Jazz Hostel was apparently a prison cell nightmare.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 16, 2007)

DG55 said:
			
		

> Any more recommendations. Belleclaire looks good, but you dont seem to get breakfast and there isnt any wifi. Wifi isnt such a problem - although free breakfast does lighten the cost of the journey.
> 
> Looking at the Clarion Hotel Park Avenue now, not amazing, but looks decent enough - plus you get free wifi and breakfast. Any recommendations about the location on Park Avenue or the hotel?
> 
> Cheers.



I must have walked past it in the rain last week... Gramercy Park itself is very pretty (10 blocks south), near to the subway, but you may end up going to Union Square to get the express north... sorry not much help


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 22, 2010)

*New York  Hotels*

Anyone got any cheats for decent deals?

Looks like Manhattan is more expensive than I remember....


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2010)

The Gershwin in Midtown was pretty good, but not dead cheap. 

Here's a super cheap hostel:
http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/Jazz-on-the-Town-East-Village/New-York/4554/directions/
http://hotels.lonelyplanet.com/usa/new-york-city-r2102090/jazz-on-the-town-p1045876/

*edit - there's been quite a few threads on this. I'll merge them...


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't remember starting this thread.   We certainly never went to New York!


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> I don't remember starting this thread.   We certainly never went to New York!


Well, you did say that you were mulling over it, and it was five years ago.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 5, 2011)

As has been suggested by 1927 www.staythenight.com is also endorsed by me. I stayed there in Guest room II on his recommendation in Oct/Nov 2010. It is in the beautiful upper west side, a 5 minute walk to central park, a fast 5 minute walk to subway and plenty of places to eat on your doorstep. The building is also a old brownstone which really added a extra goose-bump factor to my holiday. There are various options such as suites/apartments but the basic guestrooms (2 of them) are $70 per night plus tax.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 6, 2011)

$70? that's cheap... 

Just come back from 2 nights here: http://www.dekovensuites.com/ which was a bit random, but basically living in someone else's plush home. 

It was slightly better than the Bed Stuy empty crackhouse we spent the first couple of nights in.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2011)

We stayed two mights at the Gershwin Hotel, 7 east 27th street, new york, ny 10016 

Not tremendously cheap for a room ($120 for a double) but they go all the way down to cheapo bunk beds.

http://www.gershwinhotel.com/


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 6, 2011)

And the Jane Hotel was doing a good deal too, but didn't want to be in a smaller cabin style room, when I'd been spoilt with an apartment for a few weeks. The pod hotel was also tempting...


----------



## shakermaker88 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation on here, i stayed at the Gershwin. 

Had a nice room, was pretty cheap, excellent location. Perfect for stumbling back drunk to from any angle of the City really!

Will definitely be staying there again.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2011)

shakermaker88 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation on here, i stayed at the Gershwin.
> 
> Had a nice room, was pretty cheap, excellent location. Perfect for stumbling back drunk to from any angle of the City really!
> 
> Will definitely be staying there again.


Glad you liked it! It's a good hotel, but they try and sting you extra for wi-fi, which seems a bit mean. 

I managed to (just) find two nearby open networks instead.


----------



## rimpson (May 31, 2011)

Recently a friend stayed in Big Apple hostel and it is a nice place to stay as it offers good value and has excellent location It is in close proximity to Times Square and several subway lines. It is quite clean, and safe.


----------



## mark34 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi!
I tried to ren an apartment and it seems not the best option. Some cheap hotels we stayed in NY was Astor On The Park Hotel New York City and Days Inn Long Island City New York City. It is hard to choose the best place cause it depends on what you want to do in NY. If you book in Internet try hotel price comparison like http://hotelsmirror.com to check the lowest price in the Web. And try to look for sth cheap. There is not much difference in quality in Ny cheap hotels, only location.


----------



## petee (Oct 8, 2011)

mark34 said:


> Days Inn Long Island City


there's a number of chain hotels just over the river in queens (and not just in LIC), which are all close to the subway, the LIRR, 59th street bridge and midtown tunnel. they must be cheaper than manhattan prices, but obv are not in manhattan. but if you're willing to stay in bklyn you should consider these too, esp as LIC is more happening than williamsburg.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump!
Want a room, not a dorm. Don't mind shared bathroom. Not picky about area (area recommendations also welcome, I'm clueless). Any suggestions? 
(So far I've seen a couple of places that look nice - one in Chelsea, the other in Harlem. Any comments?!)


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Chelsea is a convenient location but it's pretty dull.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh also there's a place in the East Village that looks nice - ?!
Edit: should add that I'm going to be on my own so somewhere that feels safe would be good (sorry to sound like a yokel). Also if anyone knows anywhere that does single rooms, TELL ME


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

East Village is a great place to stay if you can find a place cheap enough.


----------



## septic tank (Oct 23, 2012)

Try airbnb.com? Seems to be down at the moment, but I hear it's the way to couch surf these days


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks ed 

PS. I hope Pogofish appreciates the effort I put in to find this thread rather than start a new one


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

septic tank said:


> Try airbnb.com? Seems to be down at the moment, but I hear it's the way to couch surf these days


Great to see you posting again!


----------



## septic tank (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyplace in Manhattan is gonna be nice, though Brooklyn is supposedly the world epicenter of cool right now. Crown Heights is where the starving artists are these days. Williamsburg, Park Slope and Gowanus are all plenty twee


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

We're hoping to get over to NYC sometime before the year is out, but we've lost the wonders of Chez D so unless we can find somewhere cheapo to stay, we may have to leave it for a while.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, both 
Contemplating an idiosyncratic old building in the East Village, run by the owner along what seems like very friendly and arty lines. $120 a night single ($130 couples). It could either be deeply irritating or fantastically homely. I like the idea of staying somewhere with character


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 3, 2013)

Planning a NYC trip.  Anyone stayed anywhere cheap/nice/fun, preferably all three, recently?


----------



## SW9 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah http://www.stmarkshotel.net
that place, lower east side. awesome location.


----------

